# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  IP Subnet mask how to

## wiresounds

Έχετε κανένα url για *IP mask how to* ;
Δηλαδή να επεξηγεί τα ranges τι σημαίνουν και το σημαντικότερο πως υπολογίζονται;

255.255.255.0 =255
255.255.255.240 =16 (σωστά ; )
κλπ

Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## Aliens-

Θες να πεις *Subnet Mask* και οχι IP mask!

.....Hosts.....Netmask.........Class C
/30.....4 255.255.255.252....1/64
/29.....8 255.255.255.248....1/32
/28...16 255.255.255.240....1/16
/27...32 255.255.255.224....1/8
/26...64 255.255.255.192....1/4
/24.256 255.255.255.0.........1

----------


## avel

Αν έχεις handheld με PalmOS, το IpCalc είναι must! Φυσικά υπάρχουν και διάφορα άλλα στον web, όπως δείχνει μία αναζήτηση στο Google.

Για HOWTO δεν ξέρω... Νόμιζα ότι στο NET-3 HOWTO ή σε κάποιο ipchains/iptables HOWTO θα έλεγε κάτι αλλά τώρα που τού έριξα μια ματιά δεν είδα κάτι επεξηγηματικό.

----------


## ocean

Πολύ καλά προγράμματα για τέτοιες δουλειές έχει η solarwinds:
http://support.solarwinds.net/update...rogramFree.cfm

Ειδικά το Advanced Subnet Calculator ειναι ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις

----------


## Achille

IP Subnetworking HOWTO

http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/mini...etworking.html

----------


## koki

http://howto.hellug.gr/howto/pub/htm...orking-GR.html

ας προσθέσω εδώ και αυτό για να υπάρχει.. 

IP-Subnetworking στα ελληνικά

----------


## avel

Προσφατα βρηκα και το command-line 'ipcalc'

http://jodies.de/ipcalc

Υπαρχει και σε πακετο Debian/Ubuntu.

----------


## pathfinder

Πολυ καλο guide για Subnetting Με πολλα παραδειγματα και ασκήσεις απο την 3COM

 ::

----------


## andreas

http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/701/3.html

----------


## dimkasta

http://www.subnet-calculator.com/

Για τους τεμπέληδες

----------


## pathfinder

Για οσους θέλουν να μάθουν τα βασικα του Subnetting

IP Subnetting  ::   ::   ::   :: 


Και γενικα για να εχετε να παιζετε στις διακοπες αλλά και να μαθαινετε βασικα πραγματα στους υπολογιστες και τα δίκτυα!



Peter Packet

 ::

----------


## mojiro

http://mikrotikexpert.com/ip_calc.html

----------

